# Herbie Hanging Out



## tto (May 23, 2012)




----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Herbie is adorable! 💙💙

I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.*
*Pressure Sores*
*Bumblefoot*
*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:iti*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*

*Additionally, it is very important that Herbie does not ingest the fibers from those yarn, rope type items in his cage.
Dangers of Rope, Snuggle Huts, Fabric and Tasseled Toys*


----------



## tto (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for the links! I will look into replacing the dowels with variable-width natural ones, and swapping out the rope toys


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That’s excellent!
Best wishes*


----------

